# Weird Instruments | Seattle Reverb



## Kyle Preston (Mar 30, 2017)

This is the first, where I took the radio waves of Saturn's Rings and built a 'song' with mostly Kontakt and EQ. There will be more, but I thought it'd be fun to take this sound design-esque approach.


----------



## clisma (Mar 30, 2017)

Really well done! I very much like the final result, with its spaciousness. In my mind it represents the vastness of space very well. Some neat ideas here and importantly, the wisdom to know when to break away from them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey Kyle! The final result sounds great, and it was really cool to hear your process for this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ghobii (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Mar 30, 2017)

: ) Glad sharing a bit of my process was helpful to yuns!

There will certainly be more.


----------



## pranitkhedekar (Mar 30, 2017)

Good experiment


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 12, 2017)

Building a water piano. That was the initial idea at least, which turns out is really hard and time-consuming. Maybe I'll eventually build one in Kontakt and share it. But for now, here's another unconventional sound-designy tutorial. Hope it inspires you to try new things : )


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 19, 2017)

I turned Seattle into reverb.


----------

